# How is this stocking?



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,
I am setting up my first aquarium. It is currently water only while the fishless cycling does its thing, I don't want to hurt my pets. 
However this has not stopped me playing "fantasy fishtank" and trying to decide on which fish to stock it with.

For info I have a 110 litre (29 US gallon) tank.
I have used the community creator on thinkfish.co.uk (which informs me my max cm in fish is 132cm) and so far my idea is:

1 x Angelfish
8 x Neon Tetra
1 x Golden Nugget Plec
5 x Celebes Rainbow
4 x Fiveband Barb
2 x Pearl Gourami
5 x Glass Bloodfin

According to the community creator the only potential issues are the Gourami and the Angelfish possibly being able to eat the smaller fish, is this likely?
Are there any other potential pitfalls with this stock?

As I say its my first aquarium but I really want to get it right and develop a very rewarding hobby.

Thanks for any help/suggestions


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

26 fish in a 29g tank? It's not all about size per quantity of water. If this is your first tank, reduce your stock to half (you choose which fish to keep) and get used to taking care of aquariums and doing what it takes to keep and maintain fish health. Overstocked tanks, and this one would be severely overstocked, tend to start falling apart because the crowding causes stress in the fish. Stress causes fish to act out of normal behavior, weakens their immunity system making them susceptable to disease, and a few other problems. I understand wanting wall-to-wall fish, but if you don't have the knowledge and/or experience to know what that means in terms of maintenance and keeping them all healthy, then it is a very bad idea. Most of those fish would probably die from being cramped into that small of a space.

Your choice, but...I'd much rather have 10-12 small-medium sized fish and not have any health problems with them (over a period of many months) than to stock the tank to the hilt and have 1-2 die every week.


----------



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I kind of had a feeling that was going to be too many fish, how about this instead:

1 x Angelfish
8 x Neon Tetra
1 x Golden Nugget Plec
2 x Pearl Gourami

Also which would you suggest introducing first?

Will these fish be happy together?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds better,lol.Im not sure how the angel and gouramis will be together,but its possible to make it work.One suggestion is the addition of live plants,and some things to break sight lines between them.Floating plants will make the gourami happy and if looks dont bother you,you can add a split styro cup for him to nest under.He should go right for it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To answer which fish first, how are you doing your fishless cycle?


----------



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> To answer which fish first, how are you doing your fishless cycle?


I added a filter starter (off the top of my head I can't recall which brand) and I'm using ammonia and testing


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Sounds better,lol.Im not sure how the angel and gouramis will be together,but its possible to make it work.One suggestion is the addition of live plants,and some things to break sight lines between them.Floating plants will make the gourami happy and if looks dont bother you,you can add a split styro cup for him to nest under.He should go right for it.


i have six koi angel's in my 55 gallon, along with a single dwarf gourami, and there is no fin nipping between the two species even. Go for a dwarf gourami and you should be OK, although gourami's and angel's are semi-agressive, that is just a generalization and they may or may not get along.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

fishman81 said:


> i have six koi angel's in my 55 gallon, along with a single dwarf gourami, and there is no fin nipping between the two species even. Go for a dwarf gourami and you should be OK, although gourami's and angel's are semi-agressive, that is just a generalization and they may or may not get along.


Not an argument...your tank and his are substantially different in size. Fish act differently when in more confined spaces. Add two fish together that normally can get a little territorial in a small tank and they could end up killing each other. Not saying that will happen...but because nothing happens in your 55, could be all bets off for his 29. Just something to consider.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Not an argument...your tank and his are substantially different in size. Fish act differently when in more confined spaces. Add two fish together that normally can get a little territorial in a small tank and they could end up killing each other. Not saying that will happen...but because nothing happens in your 55, could be all bets off for his 29. Just something to consider.


agreed, that is a good point i didn't think of.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

In my 55 gallon I have 2 pearl gourami's and 2 angels as well as other assorted community fish. They get along fine with no aggression issues, but as jrman states things may be different in a 29 gallon, maybe one of each so there is less mating or territorial issues? I find my pearl gouramis are actually quite chicken.


----------



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

First of all thanks for all the replies so far!

I am currently at the point where I think "losing" the angelfish will be the best idea, but I have also discovered the beauty of guppies, what is everyones opinion on the following:

2 x Pearl Gouramis
6 x Neon Tetras
3 x Guppies
2 x Golden Nugget Plec

I'm not sure how much bearing this will have but my tank has a 300w heater and an Interpet PF3 filter, has fake plants and will have a ~12" piece of bogwood once I have cleared the tannins enough


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

beesee said:


> First of all thanks for all the replies so far!
> 
> I am currently at the point where I think "losing" the angelfish will be the best idea, but I have also discovered the beauty of guppies, what is everyones opinion on the following:
> 
> ...


A couple thoughts...

300w heater wow, more than big enough for your tank.

Neon Tetra's are a bit hard to keep alive in my experience, don't add them for a while. As a kid they always died on me, and now that i'm into aquariums again i still haven't had much luck, although much of it was my fault, but not a good one to start with. If i was going to Neon's i'd also consider cardinal tetras as i think they have more color and look nicer. 

With driftwood i haven't always soaked it very long as i wanted some tannins in my tank to lower the ph, once again situational. Water got very dirty for a while until i added a heavier duty filter though.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Guppies breed often so if you have room for lots of fry or get all males or all females,sure!As for the wood you will need to boil it a few hours before adding to your tank


----------

